# Found Duckie , tube and other junk on upper c



## Bdimes87 (Sep 3, 2015)

Found Duckie and some other stuff between radium and rancho . holler .


----------



## alaskagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi. We lost our ducky around there. Can I give you a call to see if it's ours?


----------



## Bdimes87 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sure what's your name number I'll call ya


----------



## alaskagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

My name is Jodi. My number 303-880-5236.


----------



## mollymae (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey! I lost an orange 2 person duckie and a one person white duckie.. and a tube. Even if its one of my boats that would be amazing!! my number is 970 471 6860. Thanks!! 

Molly


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's hear the rest of the story!


----------

